# leichte Abfahrt Monte Baldo bis nach Riva



## gnadenhammer (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am Sonntag in Riva del Garda für 14 Tage und brauche eure Hilfe.

Könnte mir jemand eine Abfahrt vorschlagen die von Monte Baldo bis nach Riva geht.
Werde mit dem Hotel Shuttle befördert.
Abfahrt soll kein DH sein.
Eine lockere Abfahrt wo ich die Landschaft genießen kann und ein paar schöne Bilder machen kann.

Falls einer auch zu der Zeit da ist, kann er mich gerne Kontaktieren! ( Treffen?)

Gruß
Michal


----------



## isartrails (16. Juli 2016)

Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren: _"Auf die in Internet-Foren gern gestellte Frage, welche Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo denn eine fahrtechnisch leichte wäre, gibt’s ehrlicherweise nur eine Antwort: Keine! Jedenfalls solange man nicht komplett auf geteerter Asphaltstrasse zum See hinunterdüsen möchte. Sobald die Stollenreifen unbefestigten Boden verlassen, und das tun sie im Grunde schon nach Aussteigen aus der Gondel der Monte Baldo-Seilbahn, sollte man über eine gute Fahrtechnik, Protektoren und eine absenkbare Sattelstütze am langhubigen Geländebike verfügen – oder über gutes Schuhwerk."_
Quelle "Lagobiker": http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yszdrggcrmysbpou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (17. Juli 2016)

Oki doki dann doch der ledro See.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juli 2016)

Lockere Abfahrt mit ein paar Höhenmeter, Richtung Norden zur SP 3, auf den Altissimo und über Dos Remit nach Torbole.


----------



## karstenr (23. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte mal eine MTB Homepage und dort Touren zum Altissimo beschrieben. 
Hier einige Teile:

Von der Bergstation am M. Baldo führt hinten ein leichter Forstweg zur Straße runter. Den bin ich schon hoch gefahren und somit ist er sicher runter kein Problem.

Vom Rifugio Graziani geht's dann über einen Wiesenweg Richtung San Valentino. Nach einer Abfahrt über einen superguten Splittweg erreicht man wieder die Asphaltstraße und fährt links Richtung San Valentino. Hierbei muss man durch zwei dicht auf- einander folgende Felstunnel. Zwischen diesen Tunneln hat man wieder sagenhaften Ausblick aufs Tal. Ansonsten super Abfahrt über San Valentino nach San Giaccomo. Man kann richtig Speed machen.

In San Giaccomo verlässt man die Asphaltstraße und fährt über einen flachen Waldweg, der später zum steil bergab führenden Holweg wird, Richtung Festa. Der Holweg ist für ca. 200-300m stark verblockt und abschließend geht es noch mal ca. 5m hinauf. Danach kommt ein Schotterweg, der bald zementiert ist. Nun immer rechts und bergab halten. Das letzte Stück ist wieder asphaltiert. Am Ende dieses Stücks habe ich mich mal sauber verfahren.

(Variante 1)
Der richtige Weg ist an der T-Kreuzung in Festa links leicht bergauf fahren. Die Straße wird bald zum Schotterweg und führt leicht bergauf. Diesem Weg immer folgen am Ende wird er für ein kleines Stück zu einem Trail, der runter zu der Straße zum Altissimo führt. Man kommt bei ca. 1100m Höhe auf die Straße (etwas oberhalb der Wasserstelle). Diese ist man ja zuvor hinaufgefahren.


2. Möglichkeit ab Festa:
Statt links bergauf Richtung Festa, fährt man rechts bergab. Dies führt nach Brentonico. Hier fährt man sofort im Ort links, bevor man auf die Hauptstraße kommt. (Wegweiser Ri. Sportgelände und dann geradeaus) Weg später zum Teil mit zementierten Fahrspuren und in der Mitte Wiese. Weg wird zwischendurch wieder zur schmalen Straße mit Schotterstücken. Es geht über Castione, dort nach links durch die Weinfelder nach Sano und hier wieder links nach Loppio. Von Loppio über den Radweg zum San Giovanni-Paß - Nago - Torbole.


3. Möglichkeit ab Brentonico :
Auf der Straße über Besgano nach Mori abfahren. Von Mori aus über den Radweg nach Torbole zurück.
Nicht schön da viel Verkehr und nur Teer.


(***) (Variante 4) (ab Monte Varagna 1720m)

4. Variante 1 um die Tragestrecke abzukürzen:

Am Ende des fahrbaren Weges nach Monte Varagna am Hang entlang leicht bergab durch die Mulde über einen Pfad und dann ca. 100 Höhenmeter einen Serpentinenweg hinauf schieben. (Höchster Punkt 1831 m) Dann geht es über einen Trail hinab zur Malga Campo. Von der Malga führt ein Forstweg am Hang entlang. (leicht bergauf und bergab) zum Rifugio Graziani.


(***) (Variante 5) (ab Monte Varagna 1720m)

5. Variante 2 um die Tragestrecke abzukürzen:
(Dies ist meine liebste Variante ab der Wiese auf 1720m)

Erst wie bei Variante 4. aber danach geht es diesmal auf einem Trail ganz um den Berg herum. Es geht erst einmal wie bei Variante 4. über die Wiese in die Mulde (ca. 1Km Trail leicht). Hier gibt es einen neuen Schotterweg (seit ca. 2003), der leicht bergab führt. Auf dem Schotterweg erst durch Wiesen, dann kurz nach 2 Kurven, S-förmig, rechts auf einen nicht beschilderten und leicht übersehbaren Pfad (nach ca. 1Km Schotterweg). Der Pfad geht fast eben durch eine Wiese und führt dann auf einem Sattel hinauf. Dort steht wieder ein Hinweisschild mit Weg Nr. 624, später Weg 650. Dieser Trail ist nach dem Sattel bald sehr exponiert und ca. 2.5 Km lang mit toller Aussicht. Der Trail endet an der Malga Campo  (Seit 2006 bewirtschaftet). Ab hier führt ein Forstweg zum Rifugio Graziani (ca. 2Km). Von der Liegewiese bis zum Rifugio Graziani geht es insgesamt ca. 200m HU rauf, 300m HU runter, Länge gesamt ca. 7-8Km, nach 4-5Km gibt es auf dem Trail eine Wasserstelle.

Ab dem Rifugio Graziani kann man den Trail über die Wiese nehmen man hält sich links und folgt dem Weg 633 (beschildert nach  San Giaccomo). Der Weg führt für einige hundert Meter verblockt und recht steil durch den Wald bevor er am Ende einfacher wird und später als Forstweg auf die Straße trifft. An der Straße geht es links leicht bergauf und nach wenigen hundert Metern erreicht man San Giaccomo. (Verschiedene Fortsetzungen oben) 

Variante 6) (ab Monte Varagna 1720m)
6. Variante: Trail diesmal aber hinab bis zur Malga Campei (seit 2004 bewirtschaftet) auf 1470m ca. 800m vor der Malga kommt man auf einen Schotterweg, ab der Malga Forstweg und in steilen Stücken betonierte Piste hinab bis Festa (beschildert) dann über weitere schmale Wege Ri. Sportplatz, an diesem vorbei ... am Ende kommt man kurz vor Loppio raus und fährt den Radweg nach Nago (wie bei Variante 2. ab Festa). Diese Variante ist nun leichter über den Wiesentrail (Variante 4+5) bis in die Mulde und ab hier den neuen Forstweg zur Malga.


----------

